# Homemade incubator



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok so I made myself an incubator. I used a styrofoam cooler put in a picture window and got the light fixture in there. I bought my thermometer and humidity gage today but guess what I forgot to buy.... A 25 watt bulb! So anyway I set up my thermometer on the counter today just to see how we'll it worked. I am curious I live in a very humid area, south Alabama, and the humidity in the house is at 65% do I really need to try to regulate the humidity in the incubator?


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

What are you using for a thermostat?

One light bulb--- not a good idea, you are always one blown out lightbulb from failure.

I have two homemade incubators. Live in La. I do not add water nor monitor humidity in the incubator at all. At lockdown, I place a large wet beach towel in the incubator, plus an open tuper filled with water and a sponge. I test the humidity level by opening the door if my glasses fog up, humidity is right.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

It is an AcuCheck thermometer & humidity monitor. So you think I should install a second light fixture in case the first blows or goes out? 

You also don't worry about humidity until lock down? 
Then you just use a wet towel in the bottom? 
I was going to use a sponge in a bowl of water.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Thermostat?

What kind of thermostat are you using to control the temperature?


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Second fixture- maybe, maybe not.
Why- the styro ice chest may be to small to allow the use of two fixtures, to much heat, to fast. But if its of a size that allows it, yes use two fixtures.

I use three fixtures in one of my homemades and two in the other. I had to experiment with various bulb sizes until I found what worked best.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Do I use a clear or soft white light bulb or does it matter which I use in the incubator?


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Either will work, if sized correctly.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow I am using a 25 watt bulb and testing it out and the temp got up to 134F. Time to make ventilation.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

What is a good temp range? I have read 97 - 102 but what if it goes a little out of that range? What is too hot? What is too cold?


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok!

I have tried to hint that you NEED a thermostat, a device that will turn the light on and off to regulate the temperature. You have virtually no chance of building a functional incubator with out one. That is unless you plan to sit in front of it and monitor the temperature 24/7 for 21 days.

99.5* is the target. +/- 1* is acceptable, 102* is deadly, 97* no development.


----------

